# Does anyone recognise this thoroughbred/name/any info on her?



## Immy.C (27 November 2012)

Her name is Laraffelle, (Lara).
Dont want to go into too much detail on here or name names, but due to some dodgy dealings and misfortune, Ive lost all contact of where the mare is now. I know she was passed on through another dealer to a lady who was unaware of certain ailments but would love to find out any info on her.

Thanks if anyone can help or suggest the correct place to search.


----------



## Bobbly (28 November 2012)

Googled her and found this?....


Hobbs Parker Auctioneers, The Hobbs Parker Group  |  01233 502222

Horses, Ponies and Saddlery
Sales Catalogue - Thursday 1 November 2012


Withdrawn 'Larafelle' Chestnut, bn 26/02/06, 16hh TB mare. Registered Weatherbys. Sire: Bertolini. Dam: Holgera. Extremely kind and laid back mare with a super temperament. Easy, well schooled snaffle mouth ride, who looks after any level of rider. Will plod around with novice or come together and work in an outline if asked. Hunted last season and proved very sensible, successfully competed local dressage and show jumping. Great hack alone and in company. Good in traffic, box, trailer, shoe and catch. Absolutely no vices would suit any rider. Warranted as: Sound in wind, eyes and action. Suitability warranted as: Hunter, hack & quiet to ride.
http://www.hobbsparker.co.uk/Images/Auctioneers/Thumbnail/812731.jpg


----------



## Immy.C (28 November 2012)

That's great thanks ill look off my laptop when I get back as on phone now. Strange it doesn't mention her bone spavin !


----------



## zoon (28 November 2012)

I know who's yard that is in the auction catalogue - pm me


----------



## Immy.C (11 September 2013)

Bumping this to try more info... 

heres a picture of the mare again:








I found thanks to this forum she was here for a while:

https://www.facebook.com/springbank.farm.35

I rang and I am not sure if they where aware or not if she had a bone spavin and cyst, but when I told them her history they said shes in a good hacking home but they're not going to tell the new owners about her spavin and I haven't been able to get in touch since. 

Does anyone recognise this mare now or know where she is? 

Thanks


----------



## Buzzingbeth (8 March 2014)

Hi, I own Lara now x


----------



## quirky (8 March 2014)

Ooh, I hope this is a happy ending


----------



## Spotsrock (9 March 2014)

quirky said:



			Ooh, I hope this is a happy ending 

Click to expand...

Looks possible!
Replying to bump back to page 1 for op


----------



## Patterdale (9 March 2014)

Bumping again!


----------



## dawn m (9 March 2014)

if you pm her will it not send a message to her email address?  Not sure how this works.


----------



## HappyHooves (9 March 2014)

No just puts a message in her inbox here. Sometimes its worth going to the profile page and see her last post. If she's still active on that one just leave a reply on that post saying check your inbox!


----------



## HappyHooves (9 March 2014)

have checked out OP and she hasn't posted for AGES. In fact this thread was started a long while ago. There was a reply from someone who said they owned Lara now but that person had obviously got a new name since it was their first post here. From OP's tone it sounds as if there was a dodgy person about... wonder who that could be?


----------



## Immy.C (24 March 2014)

I had stopped using H&H forum for a while as just been so busy but thought of Lara randomly today and checked, sent message so hopefully will get back to me


----------

